# Apreciador!



## John Marcos

Wie würde das in Deutsch heißen:

Yo soy un grandioso apreciador.

(Mir geht es NUR um das Wort apreciador).

Danke!!

John Marcos


----------



## starrynightrhone

Wertschätzer?

_Ich bin ein grandioser Wertschätzer_.


----------



## Aurin

Wie wäre es mit etwas mehr Kontext? 
Un apreciador kann auch ein Taxator/Schätzer sein.


----------



## heidita

¿Un apreciador de qué?

_Soy un grandioso apreciador_ no es una frase muy natural en español.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Aurin said:


> Wie wäre es mit etwas mehr Kontext?
> Un apreciador kann auch ein Taxator/Schätzer sein.


 
Ja, das habe ich bei Leo auch gesehen. Ich denke ja, dass es das Wort gar nicht wirklich gibt (wie viele Wörter, an denen John Marcos interessiert ist ) und dass es sich bei "apreciador" einfach um einen morphologischen Prozess handelt, bei dem das Verb "apreciar" nominalisiert wird. Deshalb bin ich von "wertschätzen" auf "Wertschätzer" gekommen. 

Kontext wäre natürlich immer hilfreich, JM. Versuchst du vielleicht philosophische Texte zu übersetzen?


----------



## heidita

Du denkst vielleicht an :

Ich bin ein überzeugter Liebhaber (von etwas). 

Aber das kann natürlich zweideutig sein.


----------



## John Marcos

starrynightrhone said:


> Wertschätzer?
> 
> _Ich bin ein grandioser Wertschätzer_.




Definitiv NO. Unter Wertschätzer kann man sich zu viel vorstellen.

Das Wort apreciador ist im Zusammenhang von Leben zu verstehen, also das Leben usw. wertschätzen.

Wie wäre Ich bin ein grandioser _Wertschätzen*der*!

_Man sagt doch auch _Lieben*der*_.


----------



## John Marcos

heidita said:


> ¿Un apreciador de qué?
> 
> _Soy un grandioso apreciador_ no es una frase muy natural en español.



Alles entwickelt sich weiter!


----------



## heidita

John Marcos said:


> Alles entwickelt sich weiter!


 
Wie bitte??

Du bist un Kontext gebeten worden, John.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Ich denke JM wollte auf seine etwas raue Art ausdrücken, dass eine Sprache nicht stillsteht und sich immer weiterentwickelt


----------



## John Marcos

starrynightrhone said:


> Ich denke JM wollte auf seine etwas raue Art ausdrücken, dass eine Sprache nicht stillsteht und sich immer weiterentwickelt




Tschuldigung!!!! Ganz genau, Starrynightrhone.


----------



## John Marcos

heidita said:


> Wie bitte??
> 
> Du bist um Kontext gebeten worden, John.



Hola Heidita

Die Idee ist, wie ich es Starrynightrhone rekonfirmiert habe.

*Nebenbei, ich finde dieses Forum Weltklasse!*


----------



## starrynightrhone

Danke JM. 

Bist du mit "Wertschätzender" jetzt zufrieden, oder suchst du noch nach einem anderen Wort? Falls letzteres, bräuchten wir noch immer mehr Kontext bitte.


----------



## John Marcos

starrynightrhone said:


> ...raue Art




Süße Art. Süß, Starrynightrhone. Süß und  geladen!


----------



## starrynightrhone

Wie bitte?


----------



## John Marcos

starrynightrhone said:


> Bist du mit "Wertschätzender" zufrieden?




Ich ja, aber ist Wertschätzender grammatikalisch und sprachlich akkurat?

Klingt das in Deutsch?


----------



## starrynightrhone

John Marcos said:


> Ich ja, aber ist Wertschätzender grammatikalisch und sprachlich akkurat?
> 
> Klingt das in Deutsch?


 
Wie gesagt, es entstand aus einem morphologischen Prozess (einer Nominalisierung) und ist daher grammatikalisch und sprachlich sicher richtig. 

Wie es klingt, ist eine andere Frage. Dafür bräuchten wir noch immer mehr Kontext? 

In welchem Zusammenhang willst du das Wort verwenden bzw. wer ist die Zielgruppe? Das wäre wichtig.


----------



## Aurin

Also ich würde das alles anders formulieren:
Ich bin einer, der das Leben sehr (wert)schätzt.
oder ein lebensbejahender Mensch
jemand, der die Wichtigkeiten im Leben erkannt hat
..., der weiß, worauf es im Leben ankommt.

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Forum: Angaben zum Kontext sind schon Voraussetzung. Ich helfe wirklich gern, aber es ist sehr schwierig, akkurate Übersetzungen zu finden, wenn nicht eindeutig klar ist, worum es geht. In keiner Sprache ist eine Wort-zu-Wort-Übersetzung möglich. Ansonsten bräuchten wir ja auch keine menschlichen Übersetzer mehr. (Zum Glück!)


----------



## Kajjo

Im Deutschen sind die Wörter Schätzer, Genießer und Liebender belegt und daher hier kaum richtig passend zu verwenden. Wie wäre es mit:
_
Ich weiß das Leben ganz besonders zu schätzen!_

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Aurin said:


> Noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Forum: Angaben zum Kontext sind schon Voraussetzung. Ich helfe wirklich gern, aber es ist sehr schwierig, akkurate Übersetzungen zu finden, wenn nicht eindeutig klar ist, worum es geht. In keiner Sprache ist eine Wort-zu-Wort-Übersetzung möglich. Ansonsten bräuchten wir ja auch keine menschlichen Übersetzer mehr. (Zum Glück!)





> Wie es klingt, ist eine andere Frage. Dafür bräuchten wir noch immer mehr Kontext?
> 
> In welchem Zusammenhang willst du das Wort verwenden


 


> Kontext wäre natürlich immer hilfreich, JM.


 


> Wie wäre es mit etwas mehr Kontext?


 
Womit du inzwischen schon von allen um Kontext gebeten wurdest. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht so recht Dein Profil. Dort steht, Du bist Deutscher???(Klingt das in Deutsch??????)


----------



## John Marcos

heidita said:


> ... von allen um Kontext gebeten....



Hallo Freunde,

es geht um "DESPROGRAMACION GENETICA" und "REPROGRAMACION GENETICA PARA EL EMPODERAMIENTO".

Ein Teil der Neuprogrammierung basiert auf "Affirmationen".

Zum Beispiel, eine Affi lautet:
Yo soy un grandioso Apreciador.
Ich bin ein grossartiger Wertschätzender.

Ich bin mit der Aussage von Starrynightrhone definitv zufriedengestellt: 
"Wie gesagt, es entstand aus einem morphologischen Prozess (einer Nominalisierung) und ist daher grammatikalisch und sprachlich sicher richtig."


----------



## John Marcos

Kajjo said:


> Im Deutschen sind die Wörter Schätzer, Genießer und Liebender belegt und daher hier kaum richtig passend zu verwenden. Wie wäre es mit:
> _
> Ich weiß das Leben ganz besonders zu schätzen!_
> 
> Kajjo



Was meinst Du mit *belegt*?


----------



## heidita

John Marcos said:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> es geht um "DESPROGRAMACION GENETICA" und "REPROGRAMACION GENETICA PARA EL EMPODERAMIENTO".
> 
> 
> 
> Yo soy un grandioso Apreciador.
> Ich bin ein großartiger Wertschätzender.


 
Ich nehme an, es handelt sich um eines dieser Programme, wo man sich durch affirmative Ausdrücke, selbst aufbauen soll. 

In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich auf folgendes tippen:

Ich fühle mich (auf großartige Weise) mit mir und der Welt zufrieden!

Ich bin ein großartiger Selbstschätzer. 

Ich hatte von Anfang an gesagt, daß dieser Satz nicht natürlich in Spanisch klinge. In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich ihn wenigstens einigermaßen_ logisch_. 

Das Wort "apreciador" als Substantiv, wird in Spanisch nicht oder kaum benutzt (Aurin wird mir zustimmen). Und das vorhergehende Adjektiv wäre "gran". 

Ich nehme weiterhin an, es handelt sich um so ein Programm:





> *La Cultura de la Agregación de Valor*
> 
> 
> *El Ser Humano es el “gran apreciador”, es él quien le confiere valor. a su experiencia y a los sucesos y cosas de su contexto; quien. decide qué es bueno, ...*


----------



## John Marcos

*La Cultura de la Agregación de Valor


El Ser Humano es el “gran apreciador”, es él quien le confiere valor. *

Perfecto, Heidita!

Wie schon gesagt, ich bin mit der Aussage von Starrynightrhone definitv zufriedengestellt:
".........grammatikalisch und sprachlich sicher richtig."

Mir macht das Forum Spaß!

John Marcos


----------

